# 3+ tvs setup need HT Receiver help



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

so hello everyone, my first post here. I'm renovating my basement with a plan to have a serious multi tv screen setup. i plan on having a one 80inch tv in the middle, two 50's on top of each other on on side and a 60inch alone on the other side. also i will add a drop down 106inch projector screen infront of all that. so where i'm stuck is finding the right home theatre receiver to hook up all these to. i have 4 dish boxes to connect which will operate all four tvs and can switch manually between one of them to the projector when need be. i would like to be able to flip sound between the four tvs with a press of a button and still stay on the surround sound speakers please help. 

i am not very tech saavy in this field in terms of new technology, so take it easy on me. thanks much


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

It is not difficult at all. You can connect each TV & projector via HDMI to your AVR. Depending on which one you want to hear, just select that HDMI input. For continuous picture on all displays, I would run a video cable (the kind will depend on the available outputs) from each box to the display. I often listen to music and leave the picture on the TV. works because I run a separate video cable from my STB to the TV. :smile:


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

so connect all boxes to a normal one output receiver via hdmi inputs, AND run cables from the dish boxes via video outputs directly to the tvs? will that work? so i dont have to use the main hdmi output on the AVR? thanks for your help


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You will need an AVR with enough inputs, one for each source. For the one output, you'll need an HDMI splitter that will accommodate a cable to each display. I don't know of a remote controlled switch, but there should be one. I'll look around the net. And somebody may chime in as well with a better way.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

Maybe I don't understand how those "switches" work but wouldn't using such a switch using the one output from the AVR cause all the tvs to be on same channel/source at all times? So I won't be able to watch diff sources on diff tvs


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

You will get a picture on each TV from the video cable from each STB. The AVR will send a signal (sound & video) from which ever input you select. With the switch, you will choose which display this is sent to. There may be better ways to do it that I'm not aware of. I'll keep researching.

Edit: Found this, it will handle 3 TV's & the projector! No remote control however.

https://sewelldirect.com/sewell-1x4-hdmi-splitter-with-ethernet-3d-support-and-4kx2k-resolution


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You'll need a few things here.

An HDMI video matrix with HDBaseT would be ideal. 

If you plan on having more than two audio zones I'd suggest you really consider getting an audio matrix and distribution amp. 

DACs for any source that doesn't have analog audio out. 

Extender receivers for your displays. 

And a real good control system. 

Also be sure to build out a very stable wired network for device communications. 

With this much gear a rack is a best bet. 

----
The video matrix will become the hub of your system; handling source routing and EDID. 

You'll be able to select and combinations of inputs and outputs for your HDMI sources. 

The audio matrix would do the same for audio. 

A control system will handle all the logic for switching. 

You're not looking at an inexpensive solution but it is one you'll be able to grow and it will be stable.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

Thank your for your help, this sounds like the Bentley of entertainment systems, I'm looking for more like a ford or Chrysler lol. 

I am not familiar with all those switches n receivers, so my first question is does a video switch send audio too thru hdmi too

All my tv units are going to be very close to the system so do I need the HDBaseT? 

Do I need a PC to control the matrix? 

Will this work, 2 output home theatre receiver, plug all the sources into the receiver and then plug the two outs into a 2x4 switch which connect to the tvs. Use the Receiver and switch combination to control what comes up where. 

Any good value matrix u recommend, seems like there are all kinds with prices vary greatly. 

Again thank you so much.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

You are honestly around 10K in parts not counting TVs, Projector, and speakers.

-edit-
Assuming you're going for 4K HDCP2.2 hdmi2.0a

Extenders are good for a few reasons, not the least of which is that as standards change the cat cables can be repurposed or extenders replaced

It's not an über system by any means, but you still need the right equipment to make everything come together right. 

You could use a PC based system for control but there are other options. I like Savant for a system like this but if you're a DIY guy look into iRule or Roomie as options.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

As for brands...
Atlona and Leaf are very good!


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

sonnys said:


> I am not familiar with all those switches n receivers, so my first question is does a video switch send audio too thru hdmi too


Yes it will pass audio via HDMI and some can strip off 2 channel audio



> All my tv units are going to be very close to the system so do I need the HDBaseT?


It's not a have to have but for runs that can't be changed later it's a best practice. 



> Will this work, 2 output home theatre receiver, plug all the sources into the receiver and then plug the two outs into a 2x4 switch which connect to the tvs. Use the Receiver and switch combination to control what comes up where.


If you were to go this rout your 5 displays would be limited to 2 video sources as a time. You'll also open yourself up to HDCP and EDID issues.



.

.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

so i think as a "budget friendly" option to go about this is the following:

i have the following inputs, DISH receiver 1,2,3,4, xbox, camera system, and apple tv.
and the following displays, 4 tvs on the wall and a projector.

connect dish 1, 2, apple, and xbox to home theater receiver with two outputs.
connect two outputs of HTR to 2x3 HDMI video switch.
connect the outputs from switch to main tv on wall, another tv on wall and projector (since if i am using the projector i will not need the main tv in the middle)

connect the dish 3 and camera to 3rd tv
connect dish 4 to 4th tv 
live with those being silent and swap channels with main tv for theater sound when need be, and save over 10k, i just cant afford to have the entertainment system cost what the entire basement remodel going to be including the tvs.

what you think? we'll call it the "budget friendly" way rather than the cheap way lol


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Two of your requirements were to select separate audio and video paths at the same time and from the press of one button toggle selections. 

If you're willing to ditch those two requirements your cost till drop significantly. 

How about this:
Primary TV and Projector off AVR main out
Second TV (your choice) off AVR zone2 out
Each other TV gets a direcTV box behind it

AVR gets single DirecTV, ATV, Xbox hooked up to it. 
You'll get an audio path for primary TV/projector. 
You'll get a secondary video feed for a second TV and that display could share video with the main zone. 
You'll get DirecTV for the other TVs with no audio path back to the system.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

well my "requirements" had to get adjusted according to the massive cost i just learned about. 

ok couple things i'm not familiar with, what is the "zone 2 out", is that separate than the two hdmi outputs on the AVR? and will that be a mirrored video of one of the two hdmi outputs?

so this way i dont need the switch and when i have my projector on the second tv (zone 2 out) can display the signal from the main tv, and when the projector is off it can use the projector's signal?

so will this zone 2 out not get audio?


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah I run into the cost thing every day. That's why I don't pull punches about it any more. Just did your exact room but with 12TVs and one drop down screen that covered 6 of the TVs. That room including programming was about 30K and that guy already had the TVs....


Give me a min and I'll link to an AVR with two HDMI zones that would work.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

This Denon or the model above it:
https://usa.denon.com/us/product/hometheater/receivers/avrx4200w

This Marantz:
http://us.marantz.com/us/products/pages/ProductDetails.aspx?CatId=avreceivers&ProductId=SR7010

There are some other brands that would work but I've had good experiences with Denon/Marantz (D&M brands)

Your audio path will follow your video path for HDMI with most receivers. You could leverage the 3rd audio zone on the back of one of these AVRs and run a separate amp for another set of speakers for playback. If you were to do that you would want to provide an analog audio path from each source to the AVR; you could also add an optical audio from each display, that has its own DirecTV box behind it, to an optical switch and put a DAC between the switch and the AVR to get audio playback from each TV. Your 5.1 playback would be limited to the primary TV&Projector but you could play back other sources via zone3 audio.

Again you'll really need to think about how you plan to control all this gear.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

i'm confused of how this "zone 2 out" works? can you play 3 separate input on all three outs? or is this zone 2 a mirror off of monitor 1 or 2? and if it is mirror will it have audio as well? 

i guess this zone 2 out is different than a 3 output AVR, so i dont understand how it works if it was in the same room.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

No problem it's kind of dense reading:

A [zone] is an area of audio or audio&video that can play back a source. 

[mirrored hdmi] plays back the same video feed on more than one HDMI output (think of it as an internal HDMI splitter)

A [source] is something that plays content; like a cable box or blu- ray player. 

A [DAC] is a 'Digital-to-Analog-Converter'. An new [AVR] (Audio/Video Receiver) will have between one and three DACs in order for it to convert digital audio into analog sound (what comes out of your speakers) most AVRs will have a DAC per video zone (a zone that have HDMI Our)

-----

The receivers I suggested have a mirrored display out with surround sound (5.1-9.2) for zone1, single video out with stereo (2.0( audio on zone2, and stereo pre-amp out for zone3 (no video). 

In this scenario you'd be using the main zone for surround sound when you want but you would be primarily using the zone1&2 as a poor mans video matrix with zone3 for stereo audio playback. Any time you wanted surround from the zone you could just mute/turn zone3 off and turn the main zone's volume up. Since zone3 runs separate from the other two zones you could play back any source while the other two video zones could be changed to whatever video source you want.


----------



## sonnys (Apr 14, 2016)

i see now, my understanding was that a two output AVR is able to give me what i wanted but on only two tvs, but i guess thats wrong. you still only get ur surround system on one of the HDMI outputs and the other HDMI output still other enhancements to get that result so you can't swap them back n forth. thanks for all your help and info i truly appreciate it. i got an idea of where to go from here.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Glad to help. 
Let me know if you have any other questions. 

You'll find these forums very useful!


----------

